# Looking for games at Rutgers University, NJ



## Keleth (Sep 11, 2004)

I am lookin for people at Rutgers University, New Brunswick, on any of the five campuses, for any sort of RPG games, be it DnD, Deadlands, Spycraft, or maybe some game you play that I donno.

Anyone intrested, just respond here. Even if you don't live at rutgers, maybe you live nearby, or you play around here or something, leave a post.


----------



## Bearcoon (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump


----------



## MAD_MAV (Oct 17, 2010)

yea im definately able to play 609-781-1144


----------



## vakino (Jan 14, 2011)

MAD_MAV said:


> yea im definately able to play 609-781-1144




Also down. Is there an active group already established in rutgers nb?


----------



## Bearcoon (Jan 19, 2011)

vakino said:


> Also down. Is there an active group already established in rutgers nb?




To my knowledge there is no active group, but I would like to get one started


----------

